# 4Rings Dartford



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Just took my TTS to 4Rings in Dartford for;

Oil Change (I provided my own Millers Oil 5w/40 Nanodrive)
Replace HPFP Cam follower (old one wasn't actually too badly worn, small mark on top but hardly noticeable)
New Diverter Valve (just went for standard)

Great service from first contacting them via email, job cost exactly as priced, did a fault code read out whilst car with them, intermittent on the carbon canister which apparently is common if you fill your fuel tank right up!

Would highly recommend them on first experience and will return for my annual service. Nice to have a decent indie nearby.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have always been well recommended on here.
Hoggy.


----------

